# Installing Windows XP over Windows Server2003



## caprioftoday2000 (May 4, 2009)

Hi,

I have Windows server2003 running on my system, i want to install Windows XP. How do i change boot settings in Windows Server2003 so that it can boot from Win XP cd.


----------



## hulkinator (May 4, 2009)

When you start your computer, enter the BIOS setup menu. Do this by pressing Escape, F2, or some similar key right away as it is starting (you should see the key on a startup screen for at least a split second). Then, look for a menu titled something similar to 'boot' and make sure that your CD drive is listed before your hard drive; change it if it is not. This should allow you to boot from the XP setup CD.

However, XP setup may not allow you to install over a Server 2003 product (you will definitely need the "full" and not the "upgrade" version of the CD). If that is the case, you will have to format your hard drive with a DOS/Windows 9x boot disk or some third-party utility first.

In any case, back up your data first!


----------



## Elvandil (Aug 1, 2003)

After booting from the XP CD, remove all the partitions when that option comes up (later on in setup). That will remobe 2k3 and give you new partitions to format and install to.

You cannot format an XP partition with DOS. You would need a third-party partitioner if the XP CD will not do it.

Free:

EASEUS Partition Master (Vista-compatible)
Paragon Partition Manager 8.5-- PPM Special Edition serial and free registration
CloneZilla GParted LiveCD (Complete partitioning and drive imaging/restoration tools)
SystemRescueCD
Gparted LiveCD
Parted Magic
Vista Recovery Disk (Shrink, expand, create, delete partitions)
XP Recovery Console CD image (Create and delete partitions with diskpart.exe)


----------



## hulkinator (May 4, 2009)

My bad, elvandil. All you could do with a DOS boot disk is delete the XP partition. This would be silly if the W2003S setup can do it


----------

